# Whats powerful? Whats avg?



## Erik (Jul 7, 2004)

I have recently been able to , in a safe maner, determie what my one rep max's are. I am very pleased with how I have progressed but I was wondering if I am avg. or what compared to others of my age and size? 
My gym is more of a fitness center so I have not been able to compare my ability with others. While I don't train to compete or compare, it would still be nice to know where my stats fall in comparisson with others.
Please let know if these stats are avge, above or below.

37 years old
6 foot even
@15% bodyfat at 205lbs

Bench press 285
Squat 545
deadlift 385 

Total 1215
all good form no cheating are tweaking. 
Are thes avg , or not for aguy my size?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 7, 2004)

Well, I am 37 also. My bench beats yours, your squat beats mine and our deadlift are about the same:
Bench 405
Squat 405
Dead 365

I used to think those numbers were impressive but now at my new gym there are guys slinging that weight around like it nuttin I do think your squat is very impressive especially if your form is good.


----------



## Erik (Jul 7, 2004)

I think my bench press has room for growth. I seem to make gains in spurts. Nothing for awhile (months) and then a 15 pound jump, and  then I own it. I think allot of it is in my head sometimes. My goal is to break 300 by the end of the year, I know that sounds like a long time, but this is a long term thing afterall


----------



## Yanick (Jul 7, 2004)

how low do you squat?


----------



## Erik (Jul 7, 2004)

I use a "box" that pretty much equates the height of an office chair. For my heaviest squats I start back up as soon as my glute makes contact. On my lighter ones I sit down fully and release my flexors. Its whicked for sure to do that.
I am 6 foot tall but I have a 30 inch inseam. I have that greco roman wrestler kind of leg size


----------



## Mudge (Jul 7, 2004)

A box squat is not a full squat, but most people would fold in half under such a weight.

Not sure what you are looking for as to "average," the average person is not anywhere near that strong. By bodyweight, you will find guys that weigh much less than you, or even women, who are much stronger. There is one woman now benching 501 shirted, in competition.


----------



## Erik (Jul 7, 2004)

I was just wondering what average is,thats all. maybe the answer is that there is no avg afterall?
 I can squat 425 all the way to the floor. It seems once I get past paralell I have more power out of the hole.Going "just paralell" is harder then going past


----------



## Monolith (Jul 7, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Well, I am 37 also. My bench beats yours, your squat beats mine and our deadlift are about the same:
> Bench 405
> Squat 405
> Dead 365
> ...


 Holy shit, pepper... i knew you were strong, but not *that* strong.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 7, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> I was just wondering what average is,thats all. maybe the answer is that there is no avg afterall?


I would expect your deadlift to be higher for such a hardcore squat, but everyone is built differently.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 7, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Bench 405
> Squat 405
> Dead 365


You can bench thats for sure.


----------



## bullred (Jul 7, 2004)

erik if i was you i wouldnt squat to the floor that cant be good on the joints.


----------



## bullred (Jul 7, 2004)

Mudge a woman benching 501 that cant be all natural. Thats why i wish there was no steriod or anything so for the one that are killing are self at the gym doing it natural dont look so bad. Just not fair. And for the ones that are strong you dont now if they are doing it natural. I now they test them ,but they can get out of all that. Sorry guys i just hate that in todays world all that stuff is kept quiet. BARRY BONDS doesnt take steriods my butt. I am not the strongs guys in the world ,but i'm very proud to say i've never took any steriod or anything like that. Sorry guys but i had to let out a little steam.


----------



## Erik (Jul 7, 2004)

I have some ruptured discs and  degenerative joint D. I hurt myself in November and have only dead lifted 2 times since then. However Squating has always made my back feel better.  My Dr. says if my technique is right then its a great exercise becase it opens up the channel where that disc matter is
   Anyway, I can put some more lbs on my dead. ( maybe 100) but I am still a bit of a pussy and I need some coaching. I really am afraid to push it with out some coaching. You Know what I mean?
  As far as my bech goes. My body looks in propotion, but power wise its not. I really dont care that much. Keeps me busy and keeps me setting goals


----------



## Mudge (Jul 7, 2004)

bullred said:
			
		

> Just not fair.


Its fair until they cheat and enter natural competitions.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 8, 2004)

The average person is not as strong as you if that???s what you???re asking. Deadlift looks really weak though. There were a few freshmen at my highschool deadlifting >400lbs when I was there last year; now there is a new football coach and the guys are getting even stronger than I ever saw during my time in HS (I graduated this year), now they have a kid that plays DT that is benching 405lbs, he is 18 years old going to be a senior this upcoming year (he got no brains but sure is a damn strong), that???s more than just about all adults in here with very little exceptions.  I could not believe it when I heard it; I think he got on AS b/c he just got way too strong way too fast. He went up 115lbs in bench in six months, I have known him for three years and he had never made that kind of gains in such a small period of time.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 8, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> You can bench thats for sure.



After posting the squat number, I have decided that I need to back off of it. I don't think my 405 is anywhere near a legal lift....I am working REAL hard at going lower, but I am not there at any weight over 225 right now.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 8, 2004)

Well in PL competitions it looks like a "half squat" or parallel is good enough, thats from the videos I've seen.


----------



## Erik (Jul 9, 2004)

My squat looks exactly like the one posted in the thread for powerlifing-squatting. I did them today and I will stand by my number
 I really appreciate the maturity of the vast majority of posters on this forum 
  My squat really is @450, is there potential for me competeing? I know you dont know my area of the country, but I am always looking for goals.
  Also my legs are not freaky looking. They look athletic, a good solid atletic look. No vascularity but good definition. Is power realtive to size or is there a wide variation?


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Some ppl Say Im krazy strong*

Im 5'7 160 poundz
Bench 310
Squat 410
Deadlift 560
Someone help me by reply'ing and telling if their good numberz to have bein a young 17 ,,,,,


----------



## Mudge (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah I'm sure you are the weakest kid in your school, of course they are good lifts, if they are genuine.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 9, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> No vascularity but good definition. Is power realtive to size or is there a wide variation?



If you look at world class lifters, I am about as strong as someone not much more than half my weight. I am tall however, so height, and if you are going against a specialist or not will also make a difference. Someone who benches only will probably have skinny legs.

There is a woman benching 501 in competition now, and she is well under 200 pounds, so there is all kinds of variation but if you want to lift then do it for the enjoyment. If you are only there to win trophies, then you shouldn't be asking how strong you are or not because you would obviously do anything within your power to be #1 anyway.


----------



## Erik (Jul 10, 2004)

Good post good advice. I , like most other people here have a competative nature. Love to win, just love competeing better. I brought it up as a possible way to add to my athletic lifestyle and set some new goals. You know what I mean.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 10, 2004)

Having a reason to for the rhyme keeps it going sometimes indeed.


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 10, 2004)

So Being 17 5'7 160 Pounds and benching 310 and squating 410 and deadlifting 560 Are competive number ,,, cause i been keeping up with competions in my area and My numberz are better and them numberz are Raw cause have no skin tight shirtz to gave me that boost.... Im natural too thatz important cause I dont believe I need roidz I have the genticz to carry me ,,,, so reply and tell me what u think


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 10, 2004)

Deadly13 said:
			
		

> So Being 17 5'7 160 Pounds and benching 310 and squating 410 and deadlifting 560 Are competive number ,,, cause i been keeping up with competions in my area and My numberz are better and them numberz are Raw cause have no skin tight shirtz to gave me that boost.... Im natural too thatz important cause I dont believe I need roidz I have the genticz to carry me ,,,, so reply and tell me what u think




I tell you what I think. You???re a 17 year old kid with no athletic abilities, who can???t even bench your own body weight and probably went all thru school with everyone beating up on you. Every single post you have here are just telling everyone your FAKE lifts and asking if they are alright for a 17 year old kid. You need some serious help bro.


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 10, 2004)

Fuck you ,, then wht would I  Lie ,,,,, this is my 3rd year working out started 13 then 14 , 15 quiet 16 now back in the the gym so i took a year down the trach can ,,, I really do all them numberz


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2004)

Deadly13 said:
			
		

> So Being 17 5'7 160 Pounds and benching 310 and squating 410 and deadlifting 560 Are competive number ,,, cause i been keeping up with competions in my area and My numberz are better and them numberz are Raw cause have no skin tight shirtz to gave me that boost.... Im natural too thatz important cause I dont believe I need roidz I have the genticz to carry me ,,,, so reply and tell me what u think


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2004)

Who's gonna ban this shit stick?  He's posted this several times already and PM'd me (and who knows who else).  This is getting silly.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 10, 2004)

Deadly13 said:
			
		

> Fuck you ,, then wht would I  Lie ,,,,, this is my 3rd year working out started 13 then 14 , 15 quiet 16 now back in the the gym so i took a year down the trach can ,,, I really do all them numberz



WOW congratulations, your first post without your lifts LMAO. Dude take your BS somewhere else


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2004)

Might want to enroll in some spelling/grammar classes.


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 10, 2004)

I never got picked on as a kid dum muthafucka ,,, I'm from the ghetto you just some rich white faggot ,,,,, aslo 834125736789452367895623480657802364 I can wirte all the numberz I fell like BITCH


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow!  You're gonna last a long time here.


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2004)

Someone get Gr81 in here to translate for me.  I have no fucking idea what he's trying to say.


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 10, 2004)

Why ppl hating ,,, Im too smart thank you ,,,, you suck this 4.0 GPA Dick


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 10, 2004)

U a hating bitch you can suck my 4.0 Gpa Dick


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2004)

You have a PM, Deadly13


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 10, 2004)

Deadly13 said:
			
		

> I never got picked on as a kid dum muthafucka ,,, I'm from the ghetto you just some rich white faggot ,,,,, aslo 834125736789452367895623480657802364 I can wirte all the numberz I fell like BITCH




This is too funny   . My ???ghetto??? buddy; you???re not making anyone feel bad in here other than me feeling sorry for you. Grow up dude


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## bullred (Jul 10, 2004)

When i was 16 @160 pounds my numbers where better than that , but not by much. I started serious when i was 12 i worked out 2 times a day for 6 days a week. I didnt now any better. So i started a little early than 12 , but got real serious at 12. I am now 32 after 17 i quit for a long time . Got married and all that stuff and etc. Its tuff coming back into it but im working on it.  First off deadly if it is true or not dont quit and no one likes someone showing off.  Second act your age you dont have to talk like that . Everyday i wish i never quit so work hard and keep a level head.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 10, 2004)

At 17 my number where way better except my deadlift was 5 pound off from what he posted but I was also 250+ lbs. I still find it hard to believe a 17 year old that only weight 160lbs deadlifting 560lbs.  None of my teammates in high school that I played football with deadlifted 560lbs, not even me and I have my high school overall weight lifting record (squat, bench, power clean, and deadlift added together). I know just about all of our best opponents stats and no one that weight 160lbs is near those numbers specially deadlift. And these are not just schools from nowhere, one of those schools the Palm Bay Pirates, they have been state champs more the once. They are the strongest team we played against and all three years I played them in high school we got out asses handed to us by them. I didn???t know anyone in their varsity team that weighted 160 but even people that I knew in the 180-200lbs range weren???t near that deadlift. I have had the chance to be around some of the best high school athletes in Florida and I know that for 17 year old kid that weights only 160lbs and deadlifting 560lbs is a VERYYYY rare sight, dont know if it's even possible.

BTW can some please check the IP of Deadly13 and bullred, I got this gut feeling those two may be related. My apologies to bullred if I???m wrong though


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2004)

Not only do I find it hard to believe but that is an insane deadlift for anyone weight 160lbs, not just a 16 year old kid.  If he were legit we would know his name because it would be all over the place as I am sure there aren't many 160lb, 16 year olds pulling that in competition.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 10, 2004)

Found this interesting doing a search on goggle. In the WNPF WORLD Powerlifting Records on the 17-19 age group the deadlifting record from someone that weight 165lbs is 475lbs by someone named Bauer.  Now we got someone here that is almost putting 100lbs over that


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2004)

You guys are "hatin' bitches"!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2004)

See I told ya!!!

Var, you love it, don't lie!!


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2004)

You caught me!


----------



## gr81 (Jul 10, 2004)

> Someone get Gr81 in here to translate for me. I have no fucking idea what he's trying to say.



whoa whoa whoa... fucc that man, I have no idea who this clown is, nor do I wanna get in the middle fo this immature display that is going on. I don't know what the fucc he is sayin. I think these threads are the utterly pathetic attempts for acceptance to make up for someones insecurities. how much of a pathetic minded person do you have to be to make a post on teh internet about how much you lift in order to get your precious little ego stroked. who fuccin cares, no one has learned anything from this thread. if you are strong, great, be strong while your in the gym and shut the fucc up about it the rest of the time. It doesn't matter what you lift in relation to other people unless you are competing in a PL meet, and even then its about beating an individual PR and bettering yourself. Fuccin clowns, grow up


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2004)

> It doesn't matter what you lift in relation to other people unless you are competing in a PL meet, and even then its about beating an individual PR and bettering yourself


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 10, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> whoa whoa whoa... fucc that man, I have no idea who this clown is, nor do I wanna get in the middle fo this immature display that is going on.



You???ve never been part of immature thread in this forum gr8? Be careful with your answer


----------



## gr81 (Jul 10, 2004)

dude, why don't you watch the statements you make. just b/c this guy is talkin a bunch of ebonic shit and says he's ghetto, somehow I would know what he is saying. I don't appreciate the innuendos or the stereotyping. Just b/c I like hip hop that makes me some sort of little trash talkin wanna be wangsta that can relate to people like that? thats offensive to me and seeing as how you have never even exchanged so much as a greeting with me, you don't know enough about me to make statements like that. I may joke around a certain way with some people but if you think thats enouhg to form a judgements about me then you are mistaken bro.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 11, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> dude, why don't you watch the statements you make. just b/c this guy is talkin a bunch of ebonic shit and says he's ghetto, somehow I would know what he is saying. I don't appreciate the innuendos or the stereotyping. Just b/c I like hip hop that makes me some sort of little trash talkin wanna be wangsta that can relate to people like that? thats offensive to me and seeing as how you have never even exchanged so much as a greeting with me, you don't know enough about me to make statements like that. I may joke around a certain way with some people but if you think thats enouhg to form a judgements about me then you are mistaken bro.



WOW WOW man now you???re putting words in my mouth man. I have nothing against you or you background. But I do believe everyone in here has this little immature moments every now and then, if anyone doesn???t they must be some boring ass person. I should of been a little more specific maybe, it???s hard sometimes to get your thought out and people are open to interpret them the way they see it. But what you wrote down never even crossed my mind when I was wringing my previous comment.


----------



## bullred (Jul 11, 2004)

Sorry guys i wasnt talking about the deadlift i hate deadlift. Just the bench and the squat . Now i when to a meat when i was 16 and saw what the child were doing there and they had a sheet that had records of national champ and so on. AT the time my lift was right up there , but one thing my lifts wasnt perfect form. And i got more into girls and party with my friends than workout so i never did compete. The only reason i said anything is because it could be true because i did it. I would do anything to go back in time. And trust me i dont care about ego stocked or nothing that is why i dont put how much i bench and squat. P.S CHILL OUT GUYS DONT HAVE TO BE SO UGLY.


----------



## bullred (Jul 11, 2004)

One more thing i dont now deadly at all.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 11, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> BTW can some please check the IP of Deadly13 and bullred, I got this gut feeling those two may be related. My apologies to bullred if I???m wrong though



Nope, they are different folks.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 11, 2004)

bullred said:
			
		

> Sorry guys i wasnt talking about the deadlift i hate deadlift. Just the bench and the squat .



Good you clarify that. Bench and squat is believable, but that deadlift is something else.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 11, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Nope, they are different folks.



Thanks for taking the time Mudge.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 11, 2004)

> WOW WOW man now you???re putting words in my mouth man. I have nothing against you or you background. But I do believe everyone in here has this little immature moments every now and then, if anyone doesn???t they must be some boring ass person. I should of been a little more specific maybe, it???s hard sometimes to get your thought out and people are open to interpret them the way they see it. But what you wrote down never even crossed my mind when I was wringing my previous comment.



I am sorry, I just took offense to the comment is all. maybe I read too much into it but I didn't want to be associated with any of those guys and don't appreciate my name being thrown around like that. Surely you can understand how I took offense to that? its all good thou maYn


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 12, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I am sorry, I just took offense to the comment is all. maybe I read too much into it but I didn't want to be associated with any of those guys and don't appreciate my name being thrown around like that. Surely you can understand how I took offense to that? its all good thou maYn



No need to be sorry, I can understand where the misunderstanding comes from. I didn???t think it was going to be taken serious. I have never called out someone in this forum except this guy that I can remember, but when 100% of your previous posts are among the line of ???I???m 17 year old weight 160lbs I???m deadlift a house, squatting a bus and benching a truck; do you think this is healthy for me???? It gets repetitive and someone should say something to see if he shuts his mouth for some time or change the subject.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 13, 2004)

Deadly13




> So Being 17 5'7 160 Pounds and benching 310 and squating 410 and deadlifting 560 Are competive number ,,, cause i been keeping up with competions in my area and My numberz are better and them numberz are Raw cause have no skin tight shirtz to gave me that boost.... Im natural too thatz important cause I dont believe I need roidz I have the genticz to carry me ,,,, so reply and tell me what u think



I'm not meaning any criticism here, but I can see why ppl don't believe you.

When I was 17yrs old in the 10th grade I was lucky being able to bench press 205lbs for 2-4 reps which was 15lbs more than my body weight.

There were only a few guys who could bench press 315lbs or more & mostly for just a 1 rep max & they were offensive linemen who weighed almost that weight or defensive linemen who were 260lbs+ at an average height of 6ft tall or more.

& some of these guys were on steroids for football.

You say you're only 160lbs at 5ft7 benching 300lbs & squatting 400lbs? i find that a bit difficult to believe. 

At a 190lbs or so at 17yrs old I wasn't squatting much more than 275lbs for a 1 rep max set with some trouble.

That's great that you have a good GPA, but I think you should come clean about your real lifts. They just don't make sense in conjuction with your height, weight, & age especially.

The one guy I do know who could bench press 315 in highschool was Greg Kovacs from Ontario. He was 240lbs at 6ft2 or whatever in the 11th grade & he was already on steroids at that point. I know b/c my cousin was in the same highschool as him & played football with him as he was 2yrs younger than Greg Kovacs & told me about seeing him juicing up in the locker room & his workouts & so on.


----------



## rks1969 (Jul 13, 2004)

Deadly13 said:
			
		

> So Being 17 5'7 160 Pounds and benching 310 and squating 410 and deadlifting 560 Are competive number ,,, cause i been keeping up with competions in my area and My numberz are better and them numberz are Raw cause have no skin tight shirtz to gave me that boost.... Im natural too thatz important cause I dont believe I need roidz I have the genticz to carry me ,,,, so reply and tell me what u think





 BEEN THERE,DONE THAT.
At 17/18yrs old & 145-155lbs & 5'6" I could bench 405lbs flat bench 420lbs decline (no gear or special lifting equipment).Squat was only 315-350 though.Deadlift was nothing 'cause I really wasn't exposed to that lift until going to a commercial gym & hooking up with some powerlifters. Before you start cracking off about competitions--I knew nothing about them at the time.Have only been to one comp & finished 3rd as a181lber.
Now my numbers are all close since all I care to do is maintain BENCH,SQUAT=405-410,DEADLIFT=450-480.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 13, 2004)

rks1969 



> BEEN THERE,DONE THAT.
> At 17/18yrs old & 145-155lbs & 5'6" I could bench 405lbs flat bench 420lbs decline (no gear or special lifting equipment).Squat was only 315-350 though.Deadlift was nothing 'cause I really wasn't exposed to that lift until going to a commercial gym & hooking up with some powerlifters. Before you start cracking off about competitions--I knew nothing about them at the time.Have only been to one comp & finished 3rd as a181lber.
> Now my numbers are all close since all I care to do is maintain BENCH,SQUAT=405-410,DEADLIFT=450-480.



You say you weighed 15lbs less than this guy? & could bench 405lbs & squat 420lbs?

That's even harder to believe than Deadly13. Are you the same person?

Your numbers are even higher than Deadly13's & you say you only weighed 150lbs? I really don't believe that. Especially being clean?

You also say that your numbers are the same? Surely as you got older, & grew your numbers should've increased along with your age. That just doesn't make sense


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Jul 13, 2004)

KataMaStEr

I agree with you on that smiley. At least you were 250lbs at 17yrs old which makes much more sense to have those lifts as opposed to a 150 or 160lber.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jul 13, 2004)

I would assume that if you're posting on a bodybuilding fitness forum you'd be above the average.  Not in all cases, but most.  I'd guess that the average person could workout (on the bench press flat) with 145-170 pounds (I know some people I've advised who were much lower, in the 100-140 range), and maybe 200-250 squats.  There are exceptions (I knew a guy who started on deadlifts without straps repping over 300, with virtually no fitness training), but they are just that.  Exceptions.


----------



## bullred (Jul 13, 2004)

Its getting a little crazy in here.


----------



## bullred (Jul 13, 2004)

I have to  agree to kata


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 13, 2004)

i am a 17-m/ 6'5 225 pounds, i bench 225 for 10- 4 sets, squat 350 for 10-3 sets/ deadlift 400 12-10-8-8. are these good????????


----------



## Mudge (Jul 13, 2004)

For being so light, and so tall, those are great numbers. I wonder why I never see people like this at my gym, we have some guys that can rep with 275 for a few but they are few and far between. The strong guys in my gym (not including the handfull of us beyond that) can pull a 295 max bench and thats about it.

Just about anyone in my gym that can rep with 245 thinks they are hot shit.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 13, 2004)

Humm I guess we have some people here that missed the chance to brake the national or even world record for that age and weight in powerlifting.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 13, 2004)

i didnt know there were teen powerlifting competitions, maybe i will look into that - my goal by next summer is to bench- 315 for 8-2sets/ deadlift 500 for 10-3 sets/ and squat 400 for 10-10-10-8. can this happen.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm 5'9 150 pounds and female.  

If I bench 315, squat 405 and deadlift 675 pounds (all for reps) is that good?

I'm all natural too.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 13, 2004)

nearly forgot.  i'm 19.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 13, 2004)

damn the chicks beeting me now- lol - those are damn good gurl!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 13, 2004)

i was just playing.  kind of making fun of deadly13


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 13, 2004)

thank god - i was like shitt lol


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 13, 2004)

and since i'm confessing...19 is a distant memory.


----------



## rks1969 (Jul 13, 2004)

*what!!??*

No I'm not Deadly13 (check the registration date on my profile)& have no reason to lie about any poundage I've ever lifted. the #'s I posted are real --I can't help you're weak.If we could go back to when I was 17-18 I would gladly submit to any drug testing protocol. 
 Do your #'s go up EVERY year---ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! No ones has or ever will. What doesn't make sense is you thinking that #'s go up with age . If that were the case anyone training for 21 yrs as I have would be benching well over a 1000lbs.& squatting over a ton. Act like you have some sense & applaude other peoples efforts rather than tear them down to make yourself feel better.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 13, 2004)

If your #s are the same you when you where 17 there is something wrong with you if you???re in your 20s, keep telling yourself a 16 or 17 year old has the same potential to put up same number as someone in their 20s lol. During my high school years I have been involved in Track and Field, Football, Baseball, Martial arts and have been around more high school athletes than I can count. I personally know the best high school shot put and discus throwers in FL because I???m one of them and I can actually prove it ranked in as the top 8 high school throwers in FL. These guys are hardcore weight lifters and no 150lbs 17 year old kid that I can basically curl for reps is DL 560lbs or benching 405lbs. Do you realize that those are WNPF WORLD Powerlifting Records breaking lift for someone of that age and weight by basically 100lbs on both? 
I???m not going to even bother anymore in here, this stuff is simply getting old. Believe and say what you want, just don???t expect everyone to buy it.


----------



## rks1969 (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm not in my 20's I'm 35. I'm not defending Deadly13, but I'm not trying to tear him down either. 
Good for you for being so good !!THEN!! Do you perform at the exact same level you did !!THEN!! You may be a little stronger ,but nothing you do has gotten "a little better" EVERY YEAR since you started. 
 You're right though---this does get old after a while.No one ever wants to believe something they haven't seen. I guess you're one of those "IF I CAN'T DO IT, YOU CAN'T DO IT" people.  Pity you have to be that way.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

Deadly is full of shit.  Untill he posts a video, or conclusive proof, I will continue thinking he is full of shit.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 13, 2004)

rks1969 said:
			
		

> I'm not in my 20's I'm 35. I'm not defending Deadly13, but I'm not trying to tear him down either.
> Good for you for being so good !!THEN!! Do you perform at the exact same level you did !!THEN!! You may be a little stronger ,but nothing you do has gotten "a little better" EVERY YEAR since you started.
> You're right though---this does get old after a while.No one ever wants to believe something they haven't seen. I guess you're one of those "IF I CAN'T DO IT, YOU CAN'T DO IT" people.  Pity you have to be that way.



lol ok just had to come back for this. In fact I HAVE gotten better every year, and also know plenty of people stronger than me. So basically your remarks are  worthless.


----------



## micflint001 (Jul 13, 2004)

ok i got a question im 16 and i just started working out regularly i been working out SPARATICLY(sorry if i spelled it wrong lol)inbetween them times and i can curl a 60 pound dumbell(im sortta strugglyinh doing it)with one hand and i wiehg 145 to 150 is that decent?i really want to know if i need to work alot on my biceps or what?and i am being true about the 60 pounds (but just barley getting it all the way up in good posture. i bench close to y body wieght i bench 135 (lol i know funny isnt it?) and i have never done squats i dont like them i got a bad back and i dont know what my dead lift is


----------



## Mudge (Jul 13, 2004)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> i didnt know there were teen powerlifting competitions, maybe i will look into that - my goal by next summer is to bench- 315 for 8-2sets/ deadlift 500 for 10-3 sets/ and squat 400 for 10-10-10-8. can this happen.



There sure are. When I was in high school a 15 year old was hitting 560 something on the bench. He was somewhere around 400 pounds though by appearance.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 14, 2004)

micflint001



> ok i got a question im 16 and i just started working out regularly i been working out SPARATICLY(sorry if i spelled it wrong lol)inbetween them times and i can curl a 60 pound dumbell(im sortta strugglyinh doing it)with one hand and i wiehg 145 to 150 is that decent?i really want to know if i need to work alot on my biceps or what?and i am being true about the 60 pounds (but just barley getting it all the way up in good posture. i bench close to y body wieght i bench 135 (lol i know funny isnt it?) and i have never done squats i dont like them i got a bad back and i dont know what my dead lift is



You shouldn't just focus on your biceps. You should be aiming to develop everything & eat enough food/protein a day. Your about 150lbs, you should be getting about 165grams of protein a day plus enough complex carbs like 
%100 natural oatmeal, brown whole wheat pasta, & steamed brown or wild rice, plus enough green vegetables, citrus fruits & banannas, enough water, & flaxseed oil & salmon oil containing omega-3 (EFA). You can buy tablets & take them each twice a day. You need these 2 essential fatty acids.

But yes that is descent for biceps for your age & weight. 

You say your only 16yrs old & you already have a bad back? How is that possible? Well whatevers causing it you should be checked by a doctor.

Good luck dude.


----------



## rks1969 (Jul 14, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> lol ok just had to come back for this. In fact I HAVE gotten better every year, and also know plenty of people stronger than me. So basically your remarks are  worthless.




Sorry I didn't realize I was dealing with a child(18yrs. old)   Of course you still have room for improvements in anything you do. Wait until you get to be my age & you'll understand that gains don't come as fast as they do at this stage in your life.There are some people on this board that could tell you the same thing. At your age I'm sure quite a few people you meet are stronger than you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 14, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I'm 5'9 150 pounds and female.
> 
> If I bench 315, squat 405 and deadlift 675 pounds (all for reps) is that good?
> 
> I'm all natural too.




Well no wonder.  You've been doing that TP-PT thing.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 14, 2004)

rks1969 said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't realize I was dealing with a child(18yrs. old)   Of course you still have room for improvements in anything you do. Wait until you get to be my age & you'll understand that gains don't come as fast as they do at this stage in your life.There are some people on this board that could tell you the same thing. At your age I'm sure quite a few people you meet are stronger than you.



 this child can put you to shame  I believe if you work to improve yourself you will improve yourself, gains may come slower but they do come. As I said before, if you are in the same physical condition as you where back then and you have kept lifting consistently then something is wrong with you or just don???t work hard enough. Yes I compare my lifts to people around my age and weight and there are many stronger than me in some of the lifts, but there are many, many more weaker than me. But I can say my high school there was NO ONE stronger than me. There where people that could bench and hang clean more than me, but they stunk just about every other lift and I was fairly balanced in all the lift so it added up. I don???t really compare myself to people in their 20s or 30s, but I know there are also a many of them weaker than me and the other way around.  bye bye


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 14, 2004)

As for you Mic doing 60lbs Db curls thats impressive for your age and weight. I???m 265lbs and I rarely go up to that weight for curl. But you mentioned your form is not all too good, I would suggest you come down in weight a bit and do it right. I like doing Db curl seating down on the bench, makes me concentrate much more on the movement and harder for me to cheat them; you may want to try that. As for bench don???t worry about the weight, you just begun weight lifting right? If so you???re alright. Keep at it, it will go up fast.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 14, 2004)

While watching what other people is good motivation, why don't people keep a training log and measure their growth against themselves.  We are all different and lift different and eat different.  So me comparing myself to the next man, even though we are the same age, size, color, etc., is like comparing apples to oranges.  To some extent, how much weight you can lift means nothing.  What matters is if you are growing and building your body.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2004)

eskimo515 said:
			
		

> While watching what other people is good motivation, why don't people keep a training log and measure their growth against themselves.  We are all different and lift different and eat different.  So me comparing myself to the next man, even though we are the same age, size, color, etc., is like comparing apples to oranges.  To some extent, how much weight you can lift means nothing.  What matters is if you are growing and building your body.




Exactley.  Strength is relative to the person.  Some of us have a biomechanical advantage in certain lifts than others.  Some of us have a greater percentage of type II fibers to Type I fibers.  What is important is your individual strength increases (if this is what your goals are).


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 14, 2004)

For me looking at other people lifts gives more motivation. I remember just about all of my buddies that took lifting seriously talking chiat to each other that they where going to beat so and so in bench or squat and so on during the summer weightlifting for football. All in good fun man, gives you something to shot above. Not every time worked cuz whomever we challenged also took it serious and worked hard not to let anyone catch up with them. But at the end everyone was happy with their improvement.


----------



## rks1969 (Jul 14, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> this child can put you to shame  I believe if you work to improve yourself you will improve yourself, gains may come slower but they do come. As I said before, if you are in the same physical condition as you where back then and you have kept lifting consistently then something is wrong with you or just don???t work hard enough. Yes I compare my lifts to people around my age and weight and there are many stronger than me in some of the lifts, but there are many, many more weaker than me. But I can say my high school there was NO ONE stronger than me. There where people that could bench and hang clean more than me, but they stunk just about every other lift and I was fairly balanced in all the lift so it added up. I don???t really compare myself to people in their 20s or 30s, but I know there are also a many of them weaker than me and the other way around.  bye bye



 I have to laugh myself after a comment like that  When I was your age you couldn't carry my gym bag.   j/k   
    No I'm not in the same condition as I was then. Sometimes other areas of life take precedence over going to the gym---children,work commitments,etc.     The numbers I posted as current are after an 18 month layoff. I have only been back in the gym since Feb.15th this year. Those #'s are pretty good  after so much time out of the gym.


----------



## micflint001 (Jul 14, 2004)

as for the back problem(both my parents where adopted so dont know if it runs in the family or not)i have a wierd shaped chest they call if bird chest it is where you have a big chest it actually make you look ALOT buffer than you really are.   BUT i dont wanna take any chances cause i do get back aches alot. and about just starting to working out i have been working out off and on snce i was like 12 well acutally lets say 13 so i can be safe but i havnt worked out in like 6 months cause i got caught up in drugs and stuff BUt its all good we all have our expeiriences and so yea now i dont do them and started working out like a week ago. right now im looking for a gym but until i find one i really like im gonna work with dumbells ROCK ON PEOPLE and thanxs for your feedback JUST make sure its genuine and not some fake stuff you are saying to make me feal good


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

I was using 60's for db hammers.  Your a lot smaller than me too, so you have some good strength.  Do like Kata said and go lighter, adn focus on form.  Proper form is the best way to prevent injury.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 14, 2004)

rks1969 said:
			
		

> I have to laugh myself after a comment like that  When I was your age you couldn't carry my gym bag.   j/k
> No I'm not in the same condition as I was then. Sometimes other areas of life take precedence over going to the gym---children,work commitments,etc.     The numbers I posted as current are after an 18 month layoff. I have only been back in the gym since Feb.15th this year. Those #'s are pretty good  after so much time out of the gym.



True I couldn???t carry your gym back alone but I would certainly carry you WITH it   Let me get something straight. You did mention that at 17 years old and body weight of 150lbs you where benching 405lbs naturally. Now you mentioned that number you posted are currency numbers, which one is it. Did I missed something here


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 14, 2004)

micflint001 said:
			
		

> as for the back problem(both my parents where adopted so dont know if it runs in the family or not)i have a wierd shaped chest they call if bird chest it is where you have a big chest it actually make you look ALOT buffer than you really are.   BUT i dont wanna take any chances cause i do get back aches alot. and about just starting to working out i have been working out off and on snce i was like 12 well acutally lets say 13 so i can be safe but i havnt worked out in like 6 months cause i got caught up in drugs and stuff BUt its all good we all have our expeiriences and so yea now i dont do them and started working out like a week ago. right now im looking for a gym but until i find one i really like im gonna work with dumbells ROCK ON PEOPLE and thanxs for your feedback JUST make sure its genuine and not some fake stuff you are saying to make me feal good



There are a lot of exercises you can do with just db. It can???t be too hard finding a gym, when you do find one tell them youre a student. A lot of them offer discout for student or at least in the ones I been to. I doubt anyone here will lie to you to make you feel good, but no one want to come out as as$hole either. Do you know what???s the problem with your back? I would get taken it looked at if I where you


----------



## micflint001 (Jul 15, 2004)

well my dad has skulliosis(sorry dont know how to spell it)so that may be it cause he is a tall guy so maybe that could be it


----------



## rks1969 (Jul 15, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> True I couldn???t carry your gym back alone but I would certainly carry you WITH it   Let me get something straight. You did mention that at 17 years old and body weight of 150lbs you where benching 405lbs naturally. Now you mentioned that number you posted are currency numbers, which one is it. Did I missed something here




 The numbers I posted for when I was 17 were for then. You know how high school was--always being asked "how much can you bench".So you kinda specialize to get the big bench you can brag about. Didn't really have strength coaches like some schools have now,so we got no training instructions.No one around to guide so we just did stuff we saw in magazines.
  As I said before---there are things that will come before going to yhe gym. During times off you are subject to de-training.(losing your strength gains & muscle mass) After these periods you'll have to build back up.Sometimes we fall into training ruts & just kinda go thru the motions & don't really work at big gains. At this point I am trying to build back up aftrer 18 months of doing nothing but staying home with our new baby. I didn't realize how hard it would be now that I'm older. All the sitting around has left me quite fat (18-20%BF) at a bodyweight of 205.My doctor also tells me that I'm insulin resistant now so it will take a little longer to get rid of the fat. Hopefully by the end of the year I'll be able to post higher #'s & a lower bf%.


----------



## god hand (Dec 19, 2005)

When you bench/squat/deadlift 400+, your fuckin powerful


----------



## ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 (Dec 19, 2005)

*i dont know what u would consider powerful and whats avg*

well i just turned 16 YEARS OLD this past july and i weight train and every thing like that for football, i accomplished

BENCH=315
SQUAT=450
DEAD LIFT=550
POWER CLEAN=265
i usually dont deadlift,but at the last weight lifting meet that was my max

i replace DEAD LIFT for POWER CLEANING wich if u know is where u lift the bar from the floor and jump and snatch the bar up to ur chest and rack it there. 

beeing powerful is just an opinion of average strength


----------



## ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 (Dec 19, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> how low do you squat?


my squats go bellow paralell , prefer 2 inches bellow


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 19, 2005)

ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 said:
			
		

> well i just turned 16 YEARS OLD this past july and i weight train and every thing like that for football, i accomplished
> 
> BENCH=315
> SQUAT=450
> ...



Is that deadlift raw??


----------



## ph8bringer (Dec 19, 2005)

160 pounds at 17 years of age is not good genetics.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 19, 2005)

ph8bringer said:
			
		

> 160 pounds at 17 years of age is not good genetics.



it is if you're like 5'4-5'' and at single digit bodyfat. also good if you can squat 300+ and bench 200+ at that bw. its all relative, ya know what i mean?


----------



## ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 (Dec 20, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Is that deadlift raw??


WHAT DO U MEAN


----------



## ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 (Dec 20, 2005)

ph8bringer said:
			
		

> 160 pounds at 17 years of age is not good genetics.


160 lbs what are u talking about genetics?

 im close to 200lbs with 7% body fat and turned 16 in summer

u confused me


----------



## ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> it is if you're like 5'4-5'' and at single digit bodyfat. also good if you can squat 300+ and bench 200+ at that bw. its all relative, ya know what i mean?


what are u talking about?

im close to 200lbs with 7% body fat


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 20, 2005)

ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 said:
			
		

> what are u talking about?
> 
> im close to 200lbs with 7% body fat



You've got a long way to go.

When I was 16, I was at 214 with 5% body fat, and ALL of my lifts were in the 500's.


----------



## MattV (Dec 20, 2005)

Deadly13 said:
			
		

> Im 5'7 160 poundz
> Bench 310
> Squat 410
> Deadlift 560
> Someone help me by reply'ing and telling if their good numberz to have bein a young 17 ,,,,,


That's realy good, keep it up!  
My dad had a BW of 170LB at age 19, His lifts were

Bench, 385LB

Squat, 558LB or something, might have been 553 forgot what he told me exactly.(ATG)

Deadlift, 590LB

Clean/jerk, 275LB(He only OLed for about 2 years before he stopped lifting)

Snatch, 245LB

He placed 11th in the nation in the 80's for Powerlifting, he was clean also.  No roids etc.

You should definately keep competing, you have great potentional with those lifts and only 17!


----------

